# My First IMR16340 Hotwire - C2 w/ FM1794 - (Beamshots vs. Stock G2)



## RichS (Nov 15, 2008)

*My First IMR16340 Hotwire - C2 w/ FM1794 - (Beamshots)*

I just put together my first hotwire using AW's new IMR16340 batteries. I'm using a C2 w/ FM D26 bi-pin holder using the FM 1974 bulb. It is supposed to be brighter than the P91. Unfortunately it is daylight outside right now, so I had to test it out inside, which isn't near enough distance for this thing...

I compared it to my stock G2 w/ SF P60 lamp. It because of the short throw distance you really can't fully appreciate the output difference between the two in a straight beamshot, so decided to also do ceiling bounce comparisons. 

To get an idea of total lumens, I threw a few common higher-output LED lights into the mix as a reference. 

All lights had fresh batteries, and I used manual camera settings with 200 ISO and white balance set to daylight, and set the shutter timing to a little less than 1 second to get it to look like it does to my eye.

Here we go..

*C2 IMR16340 w/ FM 1794*






*C2 IMR16340 w/ FM 1794 (Left) / G2 SF P60 (Right)*





*C2 IMR16340 w/ FM 1794 (Left) / G2 SF P60 (Right)*





*Control Shot*
*



*

*G2 w/ SF P60 Lamp*





*C2 IMR16340 w/ FM 1794*





*Ceiling Bounce Shots*

*G2 w/ SF P60 Lamp*
*



*

*C2 IMR16340 w/ FM 1794 :devil::devil::devil:*
*



*

*And a few LEDs...*

*NovaTac 120P (Max)*
*



*

*DBS 3SD Q5 WC (18650) (high)*
*



*

*WE Sniper P7 (High)*
*



*


Here's a side by side comparison between the hotwired IMR C2 and the 580 lumen P7 Sniper. I know it's impossible, but it seems like the C2 is putting out twice the lumens as the P7. Let's not compare runtime though...At about a 3A draw, the 1794 will run about *10 minutes *on the 550 mAH IMR16340s....

*Hotwire C2 IMR vs. P7 Sniper (580 Lumens)*
*






*

Thanks AW!!!


----------



## TKO (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: My First IMR16340 Hotwire - C2 w/ FM1794 - Beamshots!*

Rich,

Very bright indeed!

With the 3 aH draw are you getting around 10 - 11 minutes for runtime?

I just ordered the 1794/reflector combo and am hoping for about 40-45 minutes of runtime with AW's 18650's.


Rick D.


----------



## RichS (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: My First IMR16340 Hotwire - C2 w/ FM1794 - Beamshots!*



TKO said:


> Rich,
> 
> Very bright indeed!
> 
> ...


Yep - you get about 10 blissful minutes on this setup...

What host are you using with the 18650s? Leef w/ C2 head? I have a 2x18650 host w/ M3 head that I am running a MN11 in. I would love to run the 1794 in it for the nice runtime, but I really don't want to put a C2 head on that long of a body - it would just look kind of stick-like and unbalanced.


----------



## labrat (Nov 15, 2008)

FM D26 bi-pin holder using the FM 1974 bulb, in a C2 bezel, E2Cadapter, Leef 2 x 18650 tube E-head C-tail, Surefire sw2 tail.


----------



## RichS (Nov 15, 2008)

labrat said:


> FM D26 bi-pin holder using the FM 1974 bulb, in a C2 bezel, E2Cadapter, Leef 2 x 18650 tube E-head C-tail, Surefire sw2 tail.


Ok, I take it back..that is a nice setup! That SW02 tailcap makes all the difference. The best part is getting *40* minutes instead of 10...:twothumbs


----------



## labrat (Nov 15, 2008)

FM D26 bi-pin holder using the FM 1974 bulb, in a C2 bezel, E2C adapter, Mirage_Man 18650 split-body with 2 x Ultrafire XSL 18350 cells, Aleph standard tailcap.


----------



## TKO (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: My First IMR16340 Hotwire - C2 w/ FM1794 - Beamshots!*



RichS said:


> Yep - you get about 10 blissful minutes on this setup...
> 
> What host are you using with the 18650s? Leef w/ C2 head? I have a 2x18650 host w/ M3 head that I am running a MN11 in. I would love to run the 1794 in it for the nice runtime, but I really don't want to put a C2 head on that long of a body - it would just look kind of stick-like and unbalanced.



The host is a Leef 2 X 18650 C head/tail.

I know about blissfully short runtimes . . . I get about 12 minutes of 7000+ lumen fun out of this on high, but around 39 minutes on low (2000+ lumens).


----------



## pertinax (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there any risk of blowing the 1794 bulb with these IMR batteries?

Just wondering.

Pertinax


----------



## mdocod (Nov 28, 2008)

pertinax said:


> Is there any risk of blowing the 1794 bulb with these IMR batteries?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Pertinax



On the IMR16340s, I believe the risk is likely lower than it would be on 18650 LiCo cells, but on 18650 size LiMn (IMR) cells, the 1794 will flash.

Eric


----------



## RichS (Nov 28, 2008)

Ultimately, I've decided to run the 1794 in my SF/Leef C2 w/ 2x18500. I've run it for a little while without a , but since these are pushing the 1794 pretty hard, I ordered one of the new AW soft-start, multi-level tailcap switches for SureFire C tailcaps. This should give the bulb a lot more life and minimize the chances of the bulb instaflashing. This also gives me the option of running it at 30% or 60% for longer runs, but it will lose some of it's nice white color temp at these lower output modes.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 28, 2008)

labrat said:


> FM D26 bi-pin holder using the FM 1974 bulb, in a C2 bezel, E2C adapter, Mirage_Man 18650 split-body with 2 x Ultrafire XSL 18350 cells, Aleph standard tailcap.



Maximum safe discharge rate for LiCo cells is usually 1.5-2C depending on the manufactures recommendations. Most resellers of %^&*Fire cells don't publish any technical information about them beyond their voltage and rated capacity..

For the sake of argument, we'll say these ones are theoretically safe to 2C discharge rates. (as an educated guess)

look at post 47 in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208273

true capacity at a 750mA discharge rate was ~850mAH for these cells. 

In other words, if you are using these cells to drive a 1794, you are operating them at somewhere around 4C or higher discharge rate.

I suspect they will fail in a few dozen cycles if treated this way, I pray that they do not fail violently. 

Eric


----------

